# Daulphin Island



## Bigtuna (Mar 28, 2010)

Going down there this Sunday to do some surf fishing. Would like to know the best fishing spots on the island. Heard of anyone catching? If so, what are they using?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I caught a few whiting in the surf(public beach) a few weeks ago with dead shrimp, but nothing else in a long time there(October). Be careful in the surf on the west side of Sand Island cause ever since the island started eroding away the rip currents have been dangerous at times. Good luck.


----------

